# learning2draw



## Janthran (Feb 10, 2015)

some are old and bad, some are newer and still kind of bad. not putting them in any particular order
most of the colored ones were colored digitally so i have sketches of those if you want to see them


Spoiler: people r lame


----------



## Janthran (Feb 10, 2015)

Spoiler


----------



## omgpwn666 (Feb 10, 2015)

Not bad, the emotions come across nicely in the faces, way better than anything I can make. Obviously practice makes perfect, so keep on drawing.


----------



## Janthran (Feb 11, 2015)

Still drawing


----------



## Janthran (Feb 12, 2015)

Random moon i fingerpainted on my laptop touchscreen


----------



## Janthran (Feb 25, 2015)

so I got a drawing tablet..


Spoiler


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 25, 2015)

That middle one though ^


----------



## TecXero (Feb 25, 2015)

You definitely seem to be improving. I'm not really into drawing, but my girlfriend kept pestering me about it so this is my result. Nothing spectacular but it made her happy.


----------



## Janthran (Feb 25, 2015)

I traced the middle one sadly. I can't take a lot of credit for it


----------



## Janthran (Feb 28, 2015)

here, this one's not traced


----------



## Janthran (Mar 5, 2015)

intentional sketchiness is intentional





and this is my avatar


----------



## Janthran (Mar 5, 2015)

oh and this random sketch i did for no reason at all


----------



## Janthran (Mar 8, 2015)

This is as done as this is gonna get


----------



## Zerousen (Mar 8, 2015)

I can definitely see some improvements compared to some of your earlier drawings. You can only get better as time goes on, but only if you keep on doing what you are doing. I remember back when my sister started drawing in middle school, and when she showed me a picture that she had drawn, I didn't think it was very good because my drawings were far better at the time, at least form what I could remember. Fast forward several years later, we are in high school and I can't draw to save my life since I stopped trying, and now I think she's gotten pretty amazing. I know it might sound kind of corny, but that's what I believe.


----------



## Walker D (Mar 8, 2015)

You really need to start using spoilers... the Thread is getting too heavy with all those images loading at the same time...



About the drawings, a good thing to always do is to see other people drawings and try to understand what was the process to make them (youtube drawing videos are also good) ...then, you apply that with your drawings (only mentally understanding is never enough).
Another magical thing to do (that I have a difficult time doing myself .-. ) is to draw everyday for at least a hour.

You would be surprised with what you can get by following this simple steps..

Edit:

Btw, before any of that, watch this video:




Don't mind much about the light/dark lines, but more on the continuous lines that he shows. Start to get confidence in your lines is the 1st major step in my opinion 


It's always good to warm up before drawing (something around 10/20 min. ). It will increase you line confidence and allow you to make better drawings. This is a good video to start it up:




Good luck


----------



## Janthran (Mar 8, 2015)

I've seen the line video. It doesn't apply quite so much to drawing digitally. I'll watch the second video later.

Spoiler tags don't actually stop images from loading. If they did, I'd use them.


----------



## Zerousen (Mar 8, 2015)

Janthran said:


> I've seen the line video. It doesn't apply quite so much to drawing digitally. I'll watch the second video later.
> 
> Spoiler tags don't actually stop images from loading. If they did, I'd use them.


 

You should spoiler huge images in general, as they are a pain to scroll through.


----------



## Janthran (Mar 8, 2015)

there, every post with multiple imgs has been spoilered.


----------



## Walker D (Mar 9, 2015)

Janthran said:


> I've seen the line video. It doesn't apply quite so much to drawing digitally.


Ah, it sure do. As a digital artist myself I would say it can be applied in a equal amount.

Watch the second video, it's good to start


----------



## Janthran (Mar 9, 2015)

yeah now i can't stop drawing circles and stars


----------



## Janthran (Mar 13, 2015)

tired of practicing human proportion, take this random mountainscape instead


----------



## Janthran (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Ryukouki (Mar 15, 2015)

ILYA


----------



## Janthran (Mar 16, 2015)

skyscape


----------



## Janthran (Mar 17, 2015)

Yeah so this wasn't done


----------



## Janthran (Mar 18, 2015)

"notice me sempai" whispered sakura quietly into her pillow


----------



## Janthran (Mar 18, 2015)

i dont have anything clever to say about this


----------



## Janthran (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 24, 2015)

Now I'm not even closely an artist and I've never drawn anything decent in my life but I must tell you one thing you're obviously doing wrong. See, I go to school with a guy who is autistic and he always draws these shitty anime drawings with big eyes and shit. He can't draw good even if you held a gun to his sonic plushies head. I think that's the biggest problem for you: you're trying a type of art that is too complex for you as of right now. You really need to get into the core basics of drawing and repeat them until you perfect the art of a 3 dimensional square with shadows. Don't be afraid of learning, nobody is born with talent.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

These drawings are beautiful


----------



## Janthran (Mar 24, 2015)

AlanJohn said:


> Now I'm not even closely an artist and I've never drawn anything decent in my life but I must tell you one thing you're obviously doing wrong. See, I go to school with a guy who is autistic and he always draws these shitty anime drawings with big eyes and shit. He can't draw good even if you held a gun to his sonic plushies head. I think that's the biggest problem for you: you're trying a type of art that is too complex for you as of right now. You really need to get into the core basics of drawing and repeat them until you perfect the art of a 3 dimensional square with shadows. Don't be afraid of learning, nobody is born with talent.


 
Not sure what you mean by that. I *can* draw with realistic facial proportions, I just don't like to so much because realistic features aren't as fun for me to draw and I haven't practiced it.





Also, a three dimensional square is called a cube.


----------



## GammaGeorgeX (Mar 25, 2015)

I think none of that shit is bad


----------



## G0R3Z (Apr 7, 2015)

As an artist and professional graphic designer - your improvement is good.

However, a few tips for dramatic improvement (i've also done lectures and seminars at local colleges and universities). If you're drawing anime/manga and want to go in that direction - learn how to go in a different direction. Draw portraits of real people, it's a tested and proven way of understanding the face in a way that you can make it your own.

At the moment, the faces of all of the characters you draw are the same or very similar. This is a major condition and problem within the community of artists of anime and manga. They change the bodies and hair and clothes but the faces are always the same because they think 'that'll do'. Most artists use a pointy nose, a line for the mouth and a couple of big eyes and think it looks great because that's the general formula for manga. However, the greatest and most popular manga have a style and appeal that goes beyond.

A major factor in the popularity of manga in a way that is different from comic books is style. A mangaka's style of art is a big picture into their feelings and expression. Readers enjoy manga more when there is a certain flair to the style. I got out of manga because for americans and europeans - there's no money to be made at all. You have to literally move to japan to get published. But for a hobby, there are many artists on deviantart who have art styles unique enough to be published.

And the biggest rule of all of art. HAVING A TABLET DOES NOT MAKE YOU AUTOMATICALLY BETTER. I give some seminars and private sessions with small groups of students. The amount of them that thinks having a £1000 intuos makes them better is ridiculous. It's a great tool, but that's all it is. It's a tool to help you shape your talent, not something to put in place of it.



AlanJohn said:


> . I think that's the biggest problem for you: you're trying a type of art that is too complex for you as of right now.


 
I don't agree with this; anime is very simplistic and is basically an oversimplification of the features. You do need to understand how the face looks and works from an artistic view, if you want to make your work look good.



Janthran said:


> i dont have anything clever to say about this




This piece you posted is slightly different and i'd say a 'breakthrough'. The sketchy style tells us something else about your potential style, one picture can't tell us enough though.

Experimentation is good, it helps you find things you never thought of doing.


----------



## pdensco (Apr 7, 2015)

nice detailing tho


----------



## Janthran (Apr 7, 2015)

i mess with a ton of different styles. some of them are variations in things like line thickness, but i have a ton of weird stuff that i don't post in my sketchbook

and don't think I'm ignoring your other advice or anything. I'm going through some of Loomis' stuff now, and I know full well that having a tablet doesn't instantly make me a better artist. Though having stuff like vector and undo makes it a lot easier to make corrections and it's really nice


----------



## Janthran (Apr 7, 2015)

in any case it's been a while since i posted anything here, so


Spoiler: four pics



this girl is like my goto for seeing my improvement since she was my first real attempt at drawing a figure ages ago





this crow took like 5 minutes, i drew it for my sister





some other crow





this was a super rushed easter drawing. not intended to be good or anything, because i cba to finish it






 
also, i expanded on that reaper one and it's my desktop background now http://i.imgur.com/0bNpAt5.jpg


----------



## nando (Apr 7, 2015)

i suggest study some anatomy. you aren't gonna understand anything about the body drawing cartoons. even if cartoons is your end goal, you need a good anatomy base to start from.


----------



## Janthran (Apr 7, 2015)

yeah, I'm looking into anatomy a bit. It's really confusing right now though _@


----------



## Haterbait (Apr 7, 2015)

Somewhat related, I'm taking some courses to become x-ray technologist. Just from repeatedly observing the structure of the skeleton and different muscle groups I can more easily draw human figures in various poses. I sort of imagine how their bones would be oriented before trying to draw anything. Not exactly a formal artist education, but still helpful. Of course, I don't usually draw realistic stuff, but it helps me to imagine the internal structure of whatever it is I'm drawing, in three dimensions, even if it's a cartoon style drawing. 2 cents.


----------



## Janthran (Apr 7, 2015)

yeah, I've been looking at some of the main bones and muscle groups and stuff recently, but it's kind of hard to memorize all of it at once. I've mostly got legs down though i think (not shown in any of those)


----------



## G0R3Z (Apr 8, 2015)

It's about repetition. If you draw the muscles, bones and skeletons enough, it sticks in your mind. Using pictures to remember is the most effective way to learn something, and drawing them will help more than just reading or looking. 

I can draw a whole skeleton pretty flawlessly, as can most experienced artists; It's all about repeating yourself until you become so sick of it that you do it without thinking.


----------



## Janthran (Apr 23, 2015)

I forgot to be updating this thread. Here's some dump



Spoiler: 7


----------



## Janthran (Apr 24, 2015)

Anyone want to play.. a game?


----------



## Janthran (Apr 24, 2015)

here's the mediocre color for it
http://i.imgur.com/9hSf2AG.jpg


----------



## Janthran (Apr 24, 2015)

here's the good color for it


----------



## Janthran (Apr 26, 2015)

i wanted to draw something cute


----------



## Janthran (May 2, 2015)

Mostly just me trying new things.


Spoiler: 4 images



gif version of an earlier sketch





trying to figure out lineless painting. bad





first attempt at more realistic eyes




nicer lineless painting


----------



## storm75x (May 15, 2015)

Pro Tips: Do a pencil sketch first, and don't overdo the multi-line shadings. Try to shade everything in one direction, one stroke per line.


----------



## Janthran (May 27, 2015)

I did do a pencil sketch for that one, actually. i have so many more things that i don't even feel like posting them here right now


----------



## Janthran (Jul 15, 2015)

lots and lots of learning pictures that i haven't posted anywhere missed between that last one and my latest


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 15, 2015)

@Janthran 
Cool drawings, how long are you drawing?
Ohh and i was thinking to start drawing too but not sure if i should start with paper or a drawing tablet for PC?
Know any drawing tablets for beginners? I found one but not sure if its too small nor good.


----------



## Janthran (Jul 15, 2015)

i started drawing october 2014. most people recommend starting to draw with a pencil and paper and moving on from there, but i'd say just do whatever you want to do.
if you're looking for a tablet i'd recommend the wacom bamboo capture or wacom pen&touch small


----------



## G0R3Z (Jul 15, 2015)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> @Janthran
> Cool drawings, how long are you drawing?
> Ohh and i was thinking to start drawing too but not sure if i should start with paper or a drawing tablet for PC?
> Know any drawing tablets for beginners? I found one but not sure if its too small nor good.



Drawing with a tablet doesn't make you a better artist, so many artists make that mistake. It's just another tool, like using pastels or charcoal.  Learn the basics of drawing - anatomy, portraiture, landscapes.

I've seen myself as an artist since I could hold a pencil properly, at age 1. If you have the drive to be an artist, then starting traditionally is the best way to cultivate your skills.


----------

